# OB/GYN-For Preg Woment What will be primary DX for CPT-81002



## vibha9 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Good Morning,
Please help me on Primary DX code for CPT 81002.Doctor marked DX V22.2 and CPT:81002. 
When I am checking encoder pro, I am getting information that without primay DX I can not bill this standalone code.
It is global serv.
Thank You


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 20, 2010)

V22.2 is secondary only allowed, what was the reason for the lab test.


----------



## vibha9 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Not a reason for urine test.*

Thank You for replying.
Patient is pregant and doctor wants to bill global pakage.During the preg when doc is checking pt,she is doing urine test in her office.I have more than 100 claims like same.Please help me at this point on the primary dx code.
Thank You


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 21, 2010)

If there are no signs, symptoms, or dx of somthing other than normal pregnancy ere then you have a V22.0 or V22.1 and it is part of global.  If you have a UTI in a pregnant woman then it is 646.63, so it really depends on why he is checking the urine.


----------



## preserene (Aug 21, 2010)

Why don't we give V22.1 or V22.2 as the first listed diagnosis, when the pt is for routine OP prenatal visits when no complications are present. This is only when the patient does not have any disease/diagnosis from chapter 11.

{When ever patients come for prenatal Intial or susequent visit, it is routine to do urinanalysis  test done (nonautomated without microscopy eg dip test) as a routine (Not the panel). It is a mandatory for every prenatal visitvisit}. Is it included in global


----------



## preserene (Aug 21, 2010)

sorry about my previous post because it has crossed your post almost the same time!!


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 21, 2010)

preserene said:


> Why don't we give V22.1 or V22.2 as the first listed diagnosis, when the pt is for routine OP prenatal visits when no complications are present. This is only when the patient does not have any disease/diagnosis from chapter 11.
> 
> {When ever patients come for prenatal Intial or susequent visit, it is routine to do urinanalysis  test done (nonautomated without microscopy eg dip test) as a routine (Not the panel). It is a mandatory for every prenatal visitvisit}. Is it included in global



You may have meant V22.0, or V22.1 these are first listed only, as V22.2 is secondary only allowed.


----------



## preserene (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes exactly;  .0 for first preg and .1 for other pregnancies.
Thank you


----------



## vibha9 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Thank You*

Thank You for your help.


----------



## Stefanie (Aug 26, 2010)

Just to be clear though...you can't bill for the UA 81002 in a OB global visit.  The UA is part of the global service.  I wasn't sure if that message was made clear.  Even though the diagnosis would be V22..., you can't bill for it when the provider is going to bill the global service, unless of course, there is a complication or other illness not related to the pregnancy.


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Aug 26, 2010)

V22.2 specificly states INCIDENTAL Pregnancy Only. can not be used as a Primary DX. 
The Doc must state that it is Incidental to the pregnancy. 
Broken Foot Ect ect.


----------



## preserene (Aug 26, 2010)

Mitchellde and I agreed with that the primary code is 22.0 and 22.1 (not 22.2, which was a typing mistake from me).
UA is also a part of the global .Michelle was very clear about that. Alright!


----------

